# Do you think I should see someone? Maybe inattentive ADD?



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm not saying what you're saying is actually legitimately 100% viable to be the 'right answer'. 
I'm just curious since I've noticed that I have the symptoms that relate to inattentive and at times, even the restlessness of combined adhd.

I went to see my school counselor, and she is a trained psychologist (forensics, etc) who's working part-time at school which I found out now. She says that I have majorly anxiety and that I also have some depression.

I could really relate to the escapist nature of the seven enneagram type (despite being a 4w3), but even when healthy/positive I experience the flighty/irregardless nature of an inattentive person. I've always daydreamed even since the age of seven and sometimes, it's like I do daydream but I totally forget what I was daydreaming as soon as something happens in the external environment and it's just me not paying attention at all.

As much as I don't trust online tests, I did this one: Attention Deficit Disorder (ADHD) Test - Psych Central
and I did another one and got pretty much the same results of 40 (where the threshold was 20), and it says I have combined (but I scored lower on impulsive questions i guess ; like the 'jumping out of the seat' question).

I did this Virtual Doctor | TotallyADD.com | Adult ADD | ADHD in Adults got 9/9 for inattentive and 3/9 for impulsive traits. The thing with this test was that he said 'if you've never done it press no', but the ones I did answer, I remember doing multiple times, so my answers weren't as circumstantial as I thought they would be. 

Traits that I was thinking of during the online tests were these:


leaving my apartment keys at home, and locking my self outside (more than once)
going late to class often (and not knowing how to pinpoint 'why i do')
leaving important textbooks in my locker before holidays (despite reminding and stressing myself to retrieve them the same day) - happened recently
not paying attention to someone when they're talking directly to me (happens often)
always 're-doing' a question and frustratingly crossing things out even when it's an equation I'm 100% certain of, I usually have to rewrite for some reason.


not paying attention to instructions given straight to me and the individual speaker would ask me a couple of times if I'm _even_ paying attention (happens often). Eventually needing reconfirmation of what they've said once I realize that I actually have to '_do something_'
general forgetfulness (eg: missing bus stops repeatedly.
a constant feeling of restlessness. Or constantly having to move both my hands and touch my face unnecessarily even when writing or doing work in class.


reading a page of a book over and over without taking anything in, despite having a firm interest in the book.
staring off into random spaces often
always have to get up and pace back and forth when studying for at least 5 minutes (maybe not even that long)
may unconsciously pace back and forth daydreaming (sometimes without even knowing what the daydream was about)

I know that since I'm INFP these things can be applicable to personality, but I'm just curious if anything goes further than that, or becomes more severe from here. Not all of these are reflective of why I think I may have I.ADD, but it's good to have other people's opinions surface I guess...


----------



## LostTheMarbles (Mar 4, 2012)

Maybe you could talk to your school councilor about this?


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

@AverOblivious , you should try to find either a psychologist or a psychiatrist who specializes in ADHD in your area.
Here are some books you might want to check out in the meantime:

_More Attention, Less Deficit - Success Strategies for Adults with ADHD_ 
By Ari Tuckman, PsyD, MBA

_Healing ADD - The Breakthrough Program That Allows You to See and Heal the 6 Types of ADD_
By Daniel G. Amen 

_ADD-Friendly Ways to Organize Your Life - Strategies that Work from a Professional_
By Judith Kolberg, Kathleen Nadeau

_Delivered from Distraction_ By Edward M. Hallowell, M.D., John J. Ratey et al 

_Lifting the Fog: A specific guide to inattentive ADHD in adults_ 
By Michael Carr


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

@_LostTheMarbles_ @_NichirenWarrior_ So do you think I should really check this out... ? I will try, they're just so expensive in my area. They charge by the 100s. 

Just to see if this is related to ADD (for anyone who wants to post further posts)... on reevaluation of what the counselor taught me ages ago about 'acceptance' hindered the emotional/anxiety/depression aspects that were being caused from all those above traits (I don't think it did much for the traits themselves though eg: I still can't read well). 

After I reevaluated this today, I actually do think I need to see a shrink now, cause I started to realize a sort of paranoia (yet one which I've seemingly always had). Like there is something watching me right now, this instant, and it's creeping me out. I just realized that it feels like photos and mirrors are staring back at me, and it's like I'm being pressured to do things and 'watch my back'. I don't know if this links to the ADD, but i've only noticed today it's been there for awhile (in childhood as well, I used to always hide knives - I still do actually). 

I know this is very personal, and well _overdue_ but I rarely have anyone to talk to about this stuff now...

oh and thanks for the books !


----------



## LostTheMarbles (Mar 4, 2012)

AverOblivious said:


> @_LostTheMarbles_ @_NichirenWarrior_ So do you think I should really check this out... ? I will try, they're just so expensive in my area. They charge by the 100s.


How much is it effecting your life and in what ways?



AverOblivious said:


> After I reevaluated this today, I actually do think I need to see a shrink now, cause I started to realize a sort of paranoia (yet one which I've seemingly always had). Like there is something watching me right now, this instant, and it's creeping me out. I just realized that it feels like photos and mirrors are staring back at me, and it's like I'm being pressured to do things and 'watch my back'. I don't know if this links to the ADD, but i've only noticed today it's been there for awhile (in childhood as well, I used to always hide knives - I still do actually).


I'm not a professional and have no real basis for this advice so take it with a pinch of salt.

I think anxiety is still the major issue, anxiety can mimic the symptoms of ADHD from what I've read. 

Who did you talk to last time? I'd suggest going back and talking to them again, tell them what you're currently experiencing and see what they think.

The best ADHD forum I've found is: ADD Forums - Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder Support and Information Resources Community - Powered by vBulletin Give it a go.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

LostTheMarbles said:


> How much is it effecting your life and in what ways?
> 
> I'm not a professional and have no real basis for this advice so take it with a pinch of salt.
> 
> ...


What I meant by the reevaluation is that I tried to turn down my anxiety/depression, with the advice my school counselor gave me (because she said I had both of those and pretty much gave me therapy for handling those issues). I think the above traits in general are getting me into trouble with people (lateness, forgetfulness, etc), relationships with friends (jumping from one group to another and losing friends or not showing up for something), school grades (because it takes me ages to read through a page), etc. 


The thing is we have school holidays, and the counselor is not picking up her phone (it's going to be a cold month until I get to talk to her again). 

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

AverOblivious said:


> What I meant by the reevaluation is that I tried to turn down my anxiety/depression, with the advice my school counselor gave me (because she said I had both of those and pretty much gave me therapy for handling those issues). I think the above traits in general are getting me into trouble with people (lateness, forgetfulness, etc), relationships with friends (jumping from one group to another and losing friends or not showing up for something), school grades (because it takes me ages to read through a page), etc.
> 
> 
> The thing is we have school holidays, and the counselor is not picking up her phone (it's going to be a cold month until I get to talk to her again).
> ...


As @LostTheMarbles said, I am also not a professional and it's really hard to tell from your post as you do seem to have classic ADD symptoms but then these can also be caused by anxiety. I happen to have both. I suggest reading at least one of the books I suggested to get a clearer idea about it. The first two books especially are really good and the one by Daniel Amen has a really good test in it.

I think that you should also consider @LostTheMarbles about seeing a counsellor (after the new school year begins) since you can't afford a therapist. Have you considered trying a social worker - much cheaper and just as good but they aren't usually ADD savvy. If you have a community hotline, they might be able to give you some information as well. Your counselor or hotline might have some good ideas on how to find therapists who offer sessions on a sliding scale.

Good Luck!


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

@_NichirenWarrior_ you're so helpful... 

so that's just anxiety. That was just some random thing that I threw in there, it's not related to the 'possibility of ADD' symptoms. Sorry that was confusing.. in other words, the second post was independent of the first one. When I meant 'above traits' in the second post I was referring to the symptoms in the first one. aha sorry about that :/


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

AverOblivious said:


> @_NichirenWarrior_ you're so helpful...
> 
> so that's just anxiety. That was just some random thing that I threw in there, it's not related to the 'possibility of ADD' symptoms. Sorry that was confusing.. in other words, the second post was independent of the first one. When I meant 'above traits' in the second post I was referring to the symptoms in the first one. aha sorry about that :/


Thanks, glad to help. :happy: I've been suffering from ADD all my life. As a child, I had classic ADHD and as an adult, Inattentive ADHD. Yes, you can definitely have both anxiety and ADD. In fact, sometimes it may be very hard to tell where one ends and the other begins. Your ADD can be the source of at least part of your anxiety and the anxiety tremendously worsens ADD symptoms, as does lack of sleep and stress.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I've had ADD all my life. I was finally diagnosed 2 years ago. I think going to therapy and having constant alarms in your phone help a lot. And I know drugs shouldn't be the only way to cope with your disorder but some of them help a LOT. I'm currently taking Welbutrin and I've gotten a lot of work done today, more than I would have if I didn't take it. So that's a pretty good option and if you start with low doses, you usually won't have any side effects. Though it's common to lose your appetite, that's the only one that seems to happen to me. If you want to go all natural, there are supplements and dietary changes that help a lot too.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

KateMarie999 said:


> I've had ADD all my life. I was finally diagnosed 2 years ago. I think going to therapy and having constant alarms in your phone help a lot. And I know drugs shouldn't be the only way to cope with your disorder but some of them help a LOT. I'm currently taking Welbutrin and I've gotten a lot of work done today, more than I would have if I didn't take it. So that's a pretty good option and if you start with low doses, you usually won't have any side effects. Though it's common to lose your appetite, that's the only one that seems to happen to me. If you want to go all natural, there are supplements and dietary changes that help a lot too.


I don't think drugs are too good of an option either as I've read that some people in other countries are given medication due to a lack of categorizing ADD as a mental illness (systematic faults I guess). 
I feel for you. Urm, but I'm not sure whether I have ADD or not.. so do you reckon it's likely since you said take medication ?


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

AverOblivious said:


> I don't think drugs are too good of an option either as I've read that some people in other countries are given medication due to a lack of categorizing ADD as a mental illness (systematic faults I guess).
> I feel for you. Urm, but I'm not sure whether I have ADD or not.. so do you reckon it's likely since you said take medication ?


If you have it (you should probably be diagnosed first) it's a good idea to look into medication. But there are other options as well. You sound like you probably either have it or just have symptoms of it.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

KateMarie999 said:


> If you have it (you should probably be diagnosed first) it's a good idea to look into medication. But there are other options as well. You sound like you probably either have it or just have symptoms of it.


Okay, sounds good. I actually just scheduled an appointment with my local GP for tomorrow. When I go there, he'll do some sort of add diagnosis I guess. I'll reply with the results, etc if you want


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

If anyone's still active/viewing this thread. I visited the GP, and he referred me to a psychologist (and later a psychiatrist). This is because I did the 'K10' test' where clients with a;

score under 20 are likely to be well
score 20-24 are likely to have a mild mental disorder



score 25-29 are likely to have moderate mental disorder
score 30 and over are likely to have a severe mental disorder

I've scored 34 on the K10 test, and the doctor identified me with the symptoms..

... so holy crap.  But at least the CBT is free thanks to medicare.


----------

